# Connected Components Workbench.



## Cemo (Feb 5, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised looks like AB is changing its ways; a free software and relatively affordable PLC family.
I am rebuilding a paper cutting machine which has two VFDs and 3 steppers. I haven't done much motion control plus an unfamiliar software- this will be a bit of a challenge. I ordered a Micro850 (pulse train capable) and a 4" PanelView C400. What do you guys think about this software? how similar is it to RS Logix?
Thanks.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cemo said:


> I was pleasantly surprised looks like AB is changing its ways; a free software and relatively affordable PLC family.
> I am rebuilding a paper cutting machine which has two VFDs and 3 steppers. I haven't done much motion control plus an unfamiliar software- this will be a bit of a challenge. I ordered a Micro850 (pulse train capable) and a 4" PanelView C400. What do you guys think about this software? how similar is it to RS Logix?
> Thanks.


Do you have a link?


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

I am very interested in the software!
as an ab user the proprietary software is expensive and generally limited to the specific processor family


----------



## Cemo (Feb 5, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Do you have a link?


http://ab.rockwellautomation.com/Programmable-Controllers/Connected-Components-Workbench-Software


----------



## Cemo (Feb 5, 2011)

gnuuser said:


> I am very interested in the software!
> as an ab user the proprietary software is expensive and generally limited to the specific processor family


Yes it looks very good on paper, appropriately priced considering what else is available in the market. I hope the software is user friendly. Good to see AB is finally competing with Automation Direct and others.
I have been hearing good things about Panasonic, I was thinking about trying one.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

ill have to try to run it through the wine program 
I use linux and i can see the software requirements is for windows
so as soon as i get the chance ill try it and post the results


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

One important thing you have to understand about CCW is that for PLCs, it ONLY works with the Micro800 line and small HMIs, it does NOT replace Logix5000 for the Logix PLCs. It is also used now to programm ALL of the drives and soft starters.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Have any of you priced the cable adapter for connecting to a drive yet? Tell me how that price competes with Automation Direct.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Cow said:


> Have any of you priced the cable adapter for connecting to a drive yet? Tell me how that price competes with Automation Direct.


If it's a new PF525 drive, it's a standard USB cable.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Awesome! Downloading now to play around with it.


----------



## Cemo (Feb 5, 2011)

Cow said:


> Have any of you priced the cable adapter for connecting to a drive yet? Tell me how that price competes with Automation Direct.


No I haven't but don't get me started with the cables, I have a big bag full of cables, connectors, adapters and gender benders. I wish every body used USB and RJ45.


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

The software is terrible!
I've been using AB RSLogix 500 & 5000 for years and this CCW is junk (IMO).
The PID loop instruction doesn't work- this was confirmed by Rockwell tech. support. There are LOTS of bugs and issues. 
Might be fine for a bare minimum controller, but that's as far as it goes.
Sometimes there's a reason something is free...


----------

